# WorldMark--How low can they go??



## loosefeet (Oct 30, 2006)

I am invested in WM--and love many of their resorts and much of their system.  But, recently I was in Las Vegas, and was recruited to have my car rental paid for to attend a "presentation" (no WM mentioned--but I recognized the area)--this was a bargain car rental place (which I would never use again), and seemed VERY sleazy.  I have also seen WM advertise at large amusement parks, smokey restaraunts, etc.  With all it has to offer, why is the advertising going so low??  It's embarrassing.


----------



## PA- (Oct 30, 2006)

lyoder said:
			
		

> I am invested in WM--and love many of their resorts and much of their system.  But, recently I was in Las Vegas, and was recruited to have my car rental paid for to attend a "presentation" (no WM mentioned--but I recognized the area)--this was a bargain car rental place (which I would never use again), and seemed VERY sleazy.  I have also seen WM advertise at large amusement parks, smokey restaraunts, etc.  With all it has to offer, why is the advertising going so low??  It's embarrassing.



Trendwest, the management and development company for Worldmark, was folded into Wyndhamvo, which is run by the executive that formerly ran Fairfield.

Are you familiar with Fairfield, their service level, and their aggressive sales tactics, or do you need further explanation?


----------



## loosefeet (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm not familiar with Fairfield, but now am by association.  I purchased resale after debating about options here on TUG--and generally have been happy.  However, now that I get the exposure to the sales happening in the public, I'm truly embarrassed.  There is no way I could get others (friends and family)interested when they get exposed to what's happening with the marketing--they seem to think I'm a fool for participating in such a group, and I often have to defend my decision to purchase WM.  I really wonder how many folks the marketing has turned off--I know I am.


----------



## spatenfloot (Oct 30, 2006)

Just about all timeshare salespeople are the same, except for maybe DVC. I think it would actually be much easier to sell the product if they didn't alienate so many potential customers, thus lowering the marketing expenses and the cost.


----------



## Fern Modena (Oct 30, 2006)

I don't know why you are more embarrassed now that ever before.  I guess it is that you _just didn't know_, and now its been flung in your face.  When I lived in California (and I've been gone three years already), Worldmark had a "drawing box" in my local Little Cesar's Pizza.  You know, a "win a car or a vacation" thing.  It was to get leads for tours.  

Fern


----------



## kewanee (Oct 30, 2006)

Fern Modena said:
			
		

> I don't know why you are more embarrassed now that ever before.  I guess it is that you _just didn't know_, and now its been flung in your face.  When I lived in California (and I've been gone three years already), Worldmark had a "drawing box" in my local Little Cesar's Pizza.  You know, a "win a car or a vacation" thing.  It was to get leads for tours.
> 
> Fern


There's still one in our Del Taco and its been there for years.  Someone must come in and pick up the entry forms!


----------



## GreenMum (Oct 31, 2006)

*Don't worry, be happy*

WorldMark is not going anywhere.  Not with as many resorts as they own, in fact, they will just get larger.  They advertise everywhere, yes, but I suppose that is keeping with the idea of making vacations available to everyone at affordable prices.  That's what it did for my family.  Really nice vacations for much less than we'd pay otherwise---I love having a kitchen & family room when we vacation.:whoopie:


----------



## easyrider (Nov 2, 2006)

*worldmark*

We really enjoy the Worldmark resort system and havent noticed any timeshare soliciters any where in Washinghton and Oregon. We use bonus time and stay in beautiful fully loaded  1 bed condos for about $45.00 a nite in gourgeous areas that we can drive to. It seems to be the best timeshare that we or any of our friends own.


----------

